
Pac-Man Turns 40 - ericzawo
https://kotaku.com/pac-man-the-japanese-game-that-took-over-the-world-tu-1843548980
======
orionblastar
I remember Pac-Man on the Atari 2600 and how awful it was compaired to the
arcade. I had a Commodore 64 that had a better version of Pac-Man. It has been
ported to many different platforms.

